# Certified Kosher?



## AmishNeighbor (May 26, 2013)

We sell various sizes of Raw Honey jars to supermarkets and natural food stores in the north east. 
I'm seriously considering having our honey "certified kosher", and looking forward to initiating this, but, the left side of my brain says "why"--is it worth it?
I'm looking for first hand experience from someone that has done this and looking for any advice or experience with the Certified Kosher designation. 
Thanks in advance--serious reply's only.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

In sold honey to a salad dressing manufacturer for many years. They required kosher certification. I contacted the Lubavich group in Burlington, who put me in touch with a group from Brooklyn that performs the service. They quoted $3500 as their fee. I relayed that to my customer. They choked at the price. So, I contacted the Montreal group. They quoted $1500. Customer choked again. 

Final decision by customer...According to their rabbi, honey is inherently kosher unless the producer/handler does something in handling that will violate that classification. Something like using an old milk bulk tank for a honey tank.

There are different classes of kosher. One means that the product is thought to be kosher and doesn't need certification. You can probably use that symbol on your label. Check with a rabbi to get more info.


----------



## AmishNeighbor (May 26, 2013)

Thank you Mike for responding.
Realistically, it makes sense that unfiltered, Raw honey could be considered kosher. Customers may not know about this though.
I guess that it comes down to two issues for me. 

1-Will new customers want to buy this because it is "certified kosher" and will they pay a premium for this label?
And 2, since I was quoted less than 800.00 a year, I would have to sell almost 4,000 jars if I add just 20 cents to each jar.

I have to make a commitment for two years on this certification. 

I'm right on the fence with this one. My gut says yes, my head says no.

I would hope to hear from someone with first hand experience before the Rabbi calls me back.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

We sell a great deal of 1# Chunk and 1# Raw honey to congregations of Hasidim Jews; ultra orthodox. My understanding is that honey is kosher in its natural state but humans can screw it up during the processing so that is is no longer kosher. The Hasidim care nothing for 'certified' kosher, unless the Rabbi is Hasidim!

Our procedure is that every year a Hasidim rabbi visits during extraction and comb cutting and observes the procedures (and asks lots of questions). Presumably he is satisfied that we are not harming the honey, because they always buy!

I urge you to consider having a reasonably large minimum order (1,000 lbs) and ask them to have a rabbi visit to observe your procedures. No 'certification'. This will require a reasonable amount of extra time on your part. Tell them they can have their own label (which they will pay for) and you will be willing to put the labels on the jar. Insist that your name be part of the label.


----------



## AmishNeighbor (May 26, 2013)

Thanks, Loydd

My Rabbi does not want to buy honey--he wants to provide me with a certified piece of paperwork that we can advertise and label our honey as "certified kosher". I would have to sign a two year contract--commitment--for this service. I am sure that I will have at least annual inspections. I want this to work, but I also need it to be cost effective and this is where I am uncertain.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

There are several symbols used on packaging, to denote kosher. I believe one is for products that are believed to be kosher but not certified. Is that correct?


----------



## AmishNeighbor (May 26, 2013)

I found this on the internet and it seems plausible.

Kosher certification exists to ensure orthodox Jews who comply with Old Testament teachings that everything is “clean, fit, or proper as it relates to dietary laws.” The Old Testament specifies which foods are acceptable to eat and how they must be prepared. Kosher products are prepared in a facility that complies with the dietary and sanitary requirements of Jewish law, and all ingredients must be kosher-certified. Can anybody produce a product and label it “kosher?” Yes, and the “K” symbol, indicating “kosher,” appears on numerous products. But this symbol carries little weight with observant Jews. That’s because there has been no supervision by a kosher-certifying agency. Anyone—a home-cook, for example—can claim the product has been made in a kosher kitchen from kosher ingredients, adhering to all rules. She can bake her cookies and sell them locally with a “K” on the product label. People who know her and her strict practices may buy them with confidence. But beyond that, consumers who are more observant require a higher level of certification. They rely kosher certifying agencies worldwide to ensure that each ingredient in the product is kosher, each piece of equipment used is kosherized and all rules have been followed. Each has an official identification symbol, or hecksher. There are hundreds of kosher certifying agencies worldwide. Even within the U.S., some, like the Orthodox Union, are very large; others can be a single rabbi operating within a limited geographic region. The most observant people will only purchase products with the hecksher of the certifiers they know, whose diligence they are comfortable with.

Read more at: http://www.thenibble.com/reviews/kosher/lifestyle/kosher-certifying-standards.asp

This stuck out to me:

"The most observant people will only purchase products with the hecksher (Rabbi) of the certifiers they know, whose diligence they are comfortable with"


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

In my experience it's a racket. We used to be kosher certified by some Rabbi from new york. He would call us up once a year and say some "prayer" or something over the phone and ask for his money.

They came out once or twice when we first started to work with them to view the facility/work being done. But after that it was all a money scam.

in the end our clientele that wanted the endorsement was in the minority, so we just quit being kosher.

However if you a market that wants the kosher stamp is large enough it will definitely help sell to that niche.

Aaron


----------



## RUDOS (Dec 14, 2012)

We are Kosher. You will not find any unclean food in our home or Extracting room. For the past year researching same as you what would be the best. Our company is slowly growing. Honey is a slow seller, if your not pushing to sell your honey, meaning internet, food chains etc.. it won't be worth your time or money. It pains me to think of buying a symbol for $2,500 a yearly fee. But I know in today's world besides Religious reasons there's a lot more Holistic, New Wave people who are trying to be healthier and are asking for Pure Raw and Unfiltered. So, does the symbol bring Peace of Mind?.


----------

